# ***A MUST READ FOR ANY SPRING SNOW GOOSE HUNTER***



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

I had read this the other day and all I can say is Amen!!!! If you have 10-15 minutes to kill I believe this is a must read for any hunter out there IMO!!!

http://www.huntthenorth.com/guidedsprin ... hunts.html

Hope you all enjoy this as much as I did espeacially when it comes from a guides and an outfitters aspects
:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing new in the article - just a LONG winded description of what everyone already knows. Hunting is not shooting.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

That was a great article.

It is kind of discusting how people just want to go out and kill the geese then just have someone take care of them and waste all of that. That is not good sportsmanship at all and part of the fun of the hunt is the cleaning and cooking of your meat that you yourself got.

LAZY PEOPLE!!! :******:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The poor guides with all the bad clients out there. :fiddle:

Cry me a river!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> Nothing new in the article - just a LONG winded description of what everyone already knows. Hunting is not shooting.


I agree with it being long winded but not everybody knows this...I can't believe how many people think shooting 20-30 birds a day is disappointing when snow goose hunting. And people think just because your with a guide that it is a slam dunk. I guide in MT for big game and luckily have only had one maybe two "bad clients" but they were grown men who couldn't believe it was that hard to get even an opportunity at an animal. I think the article could have touched more on the expectations besides the killing of birds/game. It is amazing how many guys expect a guide to spoon feed them information. And how many guys don't hunt hard when with a guide then whine when the don't shoot something.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

PJ said:


> The poor guides with all the bad clients out there. :fiddle:
> 
> Cry me a river!


x10


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Nothing new in the article - just a LONG winded description of what everyone already knows. Hunting is not shooting.


Nothing new? I learned a lot from just this paragraph...


> To start off, I would just like to share my background, to share what qualifies me to write such an article. I have been hunting these crazy white birds every spring *since the conservation order was put into effect back in 1995*. When the season was first put into place, using decoys was not really the norm, as the birds were very unwary during the first two seasons and many hunters were just excited to just get out and hunt in the spring. Pass shooting and jump shooting were the most popular methods and since the geese were in such big flocks and flew very low, it did not take long to get a limit of *10 snow geese*. In fact there were only a handful of outfitters even offering spring hunts during the first two seasons.


And here I thought the CO started in '99, apparently these guys were so cutting edge they were doing the spring thing four years prior to that under a fictitious limit of ten geese. Talk about qualified!


----------



## Diver Mike (Mar 28, 2011)

I would guess he misspoke, prior to it being an actual conservation order, the season was called a Late winter light goose season. 
No e-callers allowed, plugged shotguns, 20 days long, limit of 10.

Matt,
How old were you in 1995?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Welcome to the site Mike and congrats on your first post! :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

The first late season was 1996 in IA and NE, and 1997 for MO.


----------

